#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Контакты >  > > >  >  > Буддийские храмы >  > > >  >  >  Калмыкия_?

## Саня

Кто-нибудь_был_в_Калмыкии?
Куда_там_можно_съездить

(извините_глючит_клавиатуа)

----------


## Банзай

Не исключено, что завтра выезжаю из Краснодара, подсаживайся в автобус и вперед.
На своих двоих далековато.

----------


## Alert

Я бываю в Калмыкии.  :Smilie:  Вы можете связаться здесь с Anatoly, он тоже из Ставрополя, бывает в Калмыкии. Съездить можно в хурулы, действующие, побывать на службе, или помотреть на строительство громадного нового недалеко от центра Элисты. Новый ну просто очень громадный, это будет что-то, езжу мимо, все собирают сфоткать мобильником и выложить здесь. Стены уже почти возвели, видно его аж с горы, на подъезде. Лучше может быть подгадать к приезду учителя, чтобы послушать лекции или побывать на ритрите. Если Вы определились с буддизмом, можете принять прибежище у геше Дугда. В Городе Шахмат есть музей буддийских икон (тханок), есть много лам, которые занимаются лечением по тибетской медицине или астрологией.

----------


## Саня

Банзай, к сожалению к вам присоедениться не смогу. А вы с семьей (детьми) путешествуете? 

Alert, а можно по подробнее места расположения хурулов.

И ещё, если ночуете, то где и как?

----------


## Galina

Хурулы Калмыкии 

http://buddhisminkalmykia.ru/?page=kalmkhuruls

----------


## Саня

Спасибо большое, Galina, чрезвычайно полехная ссылка!

----------


## Судхана

Ссылка устарела.
Сейчас у сайта Центрального Хурула новый  адрес :
http://khurul.ru

----------


## Ased

Я был в Калмыкии в 2007 году. Там есть много всего, что можно посетить. Следует выделить столицу Калмыцкого региона, город Элисту. Из Буддийских храмов следует выделить два храма располагающихся в Элисте, старый хурул и новый хурул. Старый находится за пределами города, любой местный калмык подскажет дорогу или подвезет за небольшую плату, рублей 100-200. Новый Хурул находится прям в центре города. Туда можно добраться пешком из любой гостиницы города, кстати их там две основных, белый лотус и съемные дома в систи чезе. Сити чез, это такой как бы город в городе, он был задуман как город шахмат. Калмыки любят щахматы. Внутри сити чеза находится гостиничный комплекс, там очень высокий сервис, но и цена соответствующая. Я жил имеено в сити чезе и оттуда ездил в центральный (новый) хурул. Также если вас интересуют ступы, то можно съездить в эки бурул, все в той же Калмыкии. Он расположен на значительном расстоянии от Элисты, непомню точно на каком, по трассе примерно два часа езды на машине. Добраться туда не сложно, многие калмыки знают это место и охотно подскажут дорогу. Там находится ступа просветления и подавления негативности. Там же рядом с ней находится закрытый монастырь. Вобщем там еще много мест, которые можно посмотреть. Если вы небыли ниразу в Элисте, самый простой способ там ориентироваться, обратится в местное туристическое бюро, называется спутник. Они за небольшую плату могут организовать для вас поездки по Калмыкии или только по тем местам, которые вы укажете. А также выделят вам водителя с машиной, единственное придется заплатить за бензин. Вобщем удачи вам в поездке. Надеюсь вам понравится в калмыкии.

----------

Pema Sonam (09.10.2009), Судхана (09.10.2009)

----------


## Судхана

"Путеводитель по Калмыкии".

Некоторые ссылки не работают,но в общем информация представляет ценность:

http://www.mccme.ru/putevod/08/08rus.html

----------

Александр Владленович Белоусов (22.01.2010), Маша_ла (09.10.2009)

----------


## Galina

> Ссылка устарела.
> Сейчас у сайта Центрального Хурула новый  адрес :
> http://khurul.ru


Хурулы и ступы Калмыкии

http://khurul.ru/?page_id=46

----------

